

Taking a gap year to travel the world only turns the young into fantasists - dc3
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/jan/09/david-mitchell-students-gap-years

======
bergie
Oh yes, it is better to prepare yourself to the dead-end desk job in a country
that has fallen out of touch of the developing world, or in other words, has
stagnated.

Jobs of the future will not be lawyering or doing corporate programming in
England. They will be in solving real-world problems anywhere. And traveling
can at least give some perspective for that.

Anything else is sticking your head into the sand and believing that the
economical domination of the West will be eternal.

